# Giant Red Cricket!



## DnKslr (May 29, 2004)

I've seen quite a few of these guys running around in the summer. They're huge!
What the heck is it? And can I feed it to my Ts? (I'm sure the larger girls would _love_ it!)


----------



## DnKslr (May 29, 2004)

Finally got the pics resized right!


----------



## David_F (May 29, 2004)

Maybe Mormon crickets.  Not an expert but the body structure looks about the same.  I haven't seen any pics of them being red but I know katydids have different colors due to their diet.


----------



## JPost (May 29, 2004)

I get those crickets alot during Summer.  I fed them to my spiders and nothing went wrong.  I have no clue what kind they are or anything!  Good treat though 

Wow, 3 Kansans!


----------



## Diao (May 29, 2004)

6

(Botar, Diane S, JPost, Diao, Mechanical-Mind, & dirtyduck)


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (May 29, 2004)

It looked like a Jerusalem cricket at first glance-  My guess would be that it's a Camel cricket, though.

-Matt


----------



## David_F (May 29, 2004)

Mechanical-Mind said:
			
		

> It looked like a Jerusalem cricket at first glance-  My guess would be that it's a Camel cricket, though.
> 
> -Matt



Better guess than mine.  Where the hell did all the Kansans come from all of a sudden?  Are we having an infestation of them now?     Where's everybody from?  I think we need to get a T party going.  Or some kind of party.


----------



## The Juice (May 29, 2004)

I found some that looked just like that  last year, but it was brown. I fed it to my rosie and nothin happened. I have never seen a red one though?


----------



## Malkavian (May 29, 2004)

Jerusalem crickets supposedly pack a mean bite....i might be careful giving one of those to a T


----------



## rknralf (May 29, 2004)

I agree on the Jeresulem crickets.  I have read they do have a pretty good bite and can overpower smaller inverts.  May not be an issue with larger T's, but not sure if I would try it.

By the way, definately not a camel cricket.  We've got a bunch under the house.  They almost look like spiders with their long legs.

Ralph


----------



## Zombie (May 29, 2004)

Hey Diane.
I would stay away from feeding your T's "wild caught" insects.
The concern being you don't know what it has been eating, i.e; grasses and other smaller insects that may have been treated with pesticides.
Chances are it would be ok, but not worth the risk a 10 cent cricket from your local pet store doesn't carry with it.

Eric
www.e-spiderworld.com


----------



## MysticKigh (May 30, 2004)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> Better guess than mine.  Where the hell did all the Kansans come from all of a sudden?  Are we having an infestation of them now?     Where's everybody from?  I think we need to get a T party going.  Or some kind of party.


Jerusalem crickets aka Children of the Earth..so called for a variety of reason... one being that they have 'baby faces', so check the face.. if it looks like a plain old cricket.. it's not a Jerusalem. Everyone is correct in that they can pinch the hell out of you, but tend to be rather docile unless frightened. I'm always hesitant to feed my Ts anything wild caught for fear of pesticide problems.. just a thought


----------



## DnKslr (May 30, 2004)

> The concern being you don't know what it has been eating, i.e; grasses and other smaller insects that may have been treated with pesticides.


I'm not too concerned about the pesticides issue. I don't spray my lawn and neither do my neighbors. I don't even use any fertilizer on my grass since I have to worry about my dogs. As it goes right now, my garden is being invaded by insects. I try to use safer methods like red pepper powder or chalklines.


----------

